# COLONOSCOPY



## AnneGwish

Ok...so I've had IBS-D for 9 years and was supposed to go for a colonoscopy all those years ago, but never did. My IBS has gotten particularly bad and my doc wants me to go for one, but of course I'm terrified (I also have panic disorder) i really want to do it, i'm just so scared. How bad is the day of drinking all that stuff? I think I'm most afraid of this. I mean, I go to the bathroom like crazy, how am I going to feel with a product that will make me go more???!?? any words of advice prep talk something would help..thanksangela


----------



## overitnow

Hi Angela,I was much like you are, now. I had 10 years of worsening D without the benefit of tests, and in my case, also without doctoring or meds. After finally finding a treatment and a further 10 years of being recovered, my current doctor, realizing that I had sidestepped this for way too long, scheduled me for a colonography last year. While the procedure wasn't invasive, it did require the same prep. I gotta say it wasn't a fun day; but once it was underway, I don't think it would have mattered much if I had still been D-active or not. Get a good supply of whatever cream you use for your rectum, make sure everyone in your house knows that one washroom is yours alone--if you only have one, then send them to camp for the day, or something--find some videos or a book or a Scrabble game or whatever you like to do and just hunker down. Post your experiences as they are happening if you need someone to talk to and others here will help you through your day. You will get through it, I promise. (Then we will teach you the secret handshake.







)Mark


----------



## baz22p

Hi Angela, It's impossible to 'standardise' the effects as everyone is different. The ones you hear about are usually the worst cases, but mine was fairly uneventful - not much different from the normal bad-day of IBS-D. Yes, I was extra nervous about it all (panic would be a good word!). You may find it easier to cut-down on your food intake for a few days prior to the procedure, so that there isn't too much in your system to cause discomfort.BTW Mark, what is the secret handshake? I've missed out on this.Baz


----------



## Guest

I was lucky - t'night before mine - they were showing Fawlty Towers end to end on Gold - I literally s**t myself laughing!!!!Sue


----------



## AnneGwish

ok...so I've booked the colonoscopy for next tuesday. I'm still thinking of cancelling it.I'm getting more anxious each day. Still want to do it and get it over with...especially now with the possibility of learning the secret handshake!Thanks for everyone's reply.Mark thanks for the tips.


----------



## Thai

Anne,Don't cancel.You obviously think that you need it or you would not have booked it, so keep it.You will be just fine.My one piece of advice is to make sure that you coat your butt/rectal area with whatever cream/ung it is that you feel comfortable using.Maybe Zinc or something for diaper rash, maybe?And do this BEFORE you start taking your stuff and have that first BM of the day.And reapply after every BM.And get some of the wet wipes things from Cottonelle or whatever.The hardest thing for me during that whole first experience was the burning butt and then having to go again and the burning.....OMG!!!But I learned my lesson really well and the next time, I was prepared and it was not NEAR the torture of the first time.Be glad you are here and can learn from us.Wish I had found this place before my first colonoscopy.Thai


----------



## AnneGwish

Hey ThaiI am glad I can learn from you all. I appreciate it, but my anxiety gets the better of my somedays and for some events. And this is certainly one of them. I obviously know I'm not the only one to go through this, i've had several family members do it as well, but of course I'm thinking it'll be worse for me..I have made a little list with zinc and wipes and gatorade and stuff to buy, and I'm going to rent some movies even tho I'll probably be in the bathroom most of the time. cheersAngela


----------



## AnneGwish

ok, got most of my supplies. will get some dvds on sunday and best of all I still haven't CANCELLED the test!!


----------



## Thai

Actually Angela I did not spend a whole lot of time in the bathroom at all.Now when I had to go I HAD to be there yesterday, so do not stray too far.But when I got there, had the explosion.....it was over til the next bout.Keep in mind it is different for all and many do spend all day sitting there doing puzzles and the like.Glad to hear you have not cancelled.....







Thai


----------



## overitnow

Just a little side note. It took a long time for it to hit me, so do not be concerned if you don't hit the can in the first hour...all will be revealed. We will all be with you Monday. Mark


----------



## AnneGwish

hey alli keep reading your kind words and its helping me feel more prepared which is in turn reducing my anxiety.i hate waiting i just wish it was already tomorrow night so I'd have done the prep already.but im still hanging in there.thanks everyone


----------



## AnneGwish

so the day of reckoning has finally arrived. i didn't sleep much last night, too nervous. hubby is gone for the day to work and then to his rents for dinner, kicked out the dog today too, loaded with movies, books a nintendo ds, gatorade, broth, green jello, wipes and cream!i'm just about to take the two tabs of ducolax.here we go.


----------



## cherrypie09

Good luck for the colonoscopy, i see you are taking tablets, is that to clear you out. ???Here in england before a colonoscopy, you have to drink a solution once in the morning and once at night, and drink loads of water through out the day, the day before you have it done. Its called fleet, it is the most vicious stuff i have ever had to take, it clears you out good and proper.Let us know how the colonoscopy goes.


----------



## AnneGwish

im supposed to start the process by taking two tablets and then drinking a 150 ml once at 5 and then again at 9.thanks!


----------



## BQ

Thinking of you Anne and holding all good thoughts for tomorrow!BQ


----------



## AnneGwish

thanks BQ, I really appreciate it so I'm still doing ok. gone to the bathroom a few times. feeling hungry is kinda the worst of it so far. think i'll eat some jello and go for a nap.


----------



## AnneGwish

ok drank the pico-salax powder. not so bad...kinda orange flavoured and fizzy.


----------



## overitnow

Hi Anne,Just peeking in to see how you are doing. So far it sounds as though things have not been tooooooo bad. (Just a few more hours, now. Hang in there.)Mark


----------



## jms1963

Anne -YOU GO GIRL !(probably going alot by now ...)Tomorrow at this time it will all be over and you can finally relax.Good Luck and stay strongJodie


----------



## AnneGwish

hey guysim doing ok. going to drink my last mix in about half an hour. the bathroom trips aren't as bad as i had expected. i mean maybe for a normal person, lol, but for an ibs-d sufferer, i've had worse







i'm going to watch some intervention and obsessed on a & e and hopefully get some rest tonight.i'll check back in later.thanks again, you guys are awesome.angela


----------



## Thai

Angela,Glad to hear that this has not been the ordeal that you had feared.Try and have a good nights rest.Thai


----------



## AnneGwish

hey thai and everyonethanks for your thoughts and kind words.so im just about to leave for the clinic, my parents are picking me up (should be fun!), im a little more nervous, because i've gone to the bathroom like 12 times since 530 this morning, and then of course my buildings fire alarm goes off at 6. so didnt get much sleep.here goes nothing..


----------



## Thai

Angela,You'll be just fine.I know your gone already but you will see this later and want you to know we are here for you and thinking about ya!!!Thai


----------



## BQ

You are in my thoughts Angela.... Hoping it is all done by now or close to it. Definitely have a meal afterwards if you can.AND... sleeeeeeepppppppp. BQ


----------



## overitnow

I didn't go through this until after my D was well under control; but it did take about 26 hours for my post colonography breakfast to work its way through to the "end," so hopefully you will be able to have a nice lunch without any immediate problems. And then that nice, long afternoon nap.Mark


----------



## AnneGwish

hey folks!i did it!!! i did it!!!looks like everythings ok, will do a biopsy and meet with doc later.yaay me!thanks for everything!


----------



## overitnow

u did it!!! u did it!!!(doin the happy dance with u)Mark


----------



## BQ

YAY Angela!!!!! Doing the Snoopy Dance for you!







Glad everything was fine!BQ


----------



## Thai

We all knew you could do it and you DID!!!!!!!



































Way to go girl.Thai


----------



## AnneGwish

couldnt've done it without you all


----------

